# Pic of Maisy



## emma94 (Sep 7, 2008)

As i promised, here are pictures of maisy, (sorry kinda blurry, camera)


----------



## lilhoglet (Aug 28, 2008)

Aww. She is very cute!


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Aww, hello Maisy!

I had a Syrian hamster named Maisy...


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

She is adorable.


----------



## Vortex (Aug 28, 2008)

awww maisy is adorable! :mrgreen: congrats on geting her again!


----------



## emma94 (Sep 7, 2008)

Thanks! I love her to bits!!


----------

